# Underground Grow Room Idea



## mulishadude (Jan 31, 2009)

ok so me and a mate were sitting around enjoying some bongs discussing how bullshit the police action has been around our area (everyones getting raided) which means theres a low supply around for instance one of my mates lives on 23 acres and he smokes and he got raided the other day and they found nothing so they searched on foot the whole 23 acres on suspicion of a "crop" anyways it took them 2 hours and they found nothing ha ha ha... so back to my idea and the point of this thread me and my friend had an idea to bury a shipping container or 10 underground mwaha haand then cut out door ways between them and u no the rest deck it out with the best stuff and grow the kronikest shit ever without have to worry about them greedy piggys so what are your guys oppinion note i live in rural queensland australia  i have access to the machinery and land but not the cash to fund it as of yet


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 31, 2009)

great stoners think alike, i had the exact same idea.. get a 53' container and throw it 30' into the ground and plant a crop or somethin ontop of it have a tunnel leading into a house closet or sumthin


----------



## mulishadude (Jan 31, 2009)

fuck yeah man thats the shit im saying you could grow a few thousand plants in there aye


----------



## specialkayme (Jan 31, 2009)

TONS of people had the same idea. Probably only a dozen or so have actually done anything about it.


----------



## mulishadude (Jan 31, 2009)

im gonna do somethin about it


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 31, 2009)

Check this out as I think it would be of interest to you

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCnhM1BHNs&feature=PlayList&p=34E46AFDCAEF70E3&playnext=1&index=77

It WAS a great set up.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 1, 2009)

that is fuckin awesome i beleive a snitch would of been involved in fuckin up that operation it was very well done so just gos to show everyone dont tell anyone anything


----------



## BRSkunk (Feb 1, 2009)

Told Us.....


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 1, 2009)

u dont no exactly where i live tho lol


----------



## Geist444 (Feb 1, 2009)

They were stealing power I believe... That was a setup to dream about.. Just reciently sold too.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> ok so me and a mate were sitting around enjoying some bongs discussing how bullshit the police action has been around our area (everyones getting raided) which means theres a low supply around for instance one of my mates lives on 23 acres and he smokes and he got raided the other day and they found nothing so they searched on foot the whole 23 acres on suspicion of a "crop" anyways it took them 2 hours and they found nothing ha ha ha... so back to my idea and the point of this thread me and my friend had an idea to bury a shipping container or 10 underground mwaha haand then cut out door ways between them and u no the rest deck it out with the best stuff and grow the kronikest shit ever without have to worry about them greedy piggys so what are your guys oppinion note i live in rural queensland australia  i have access to the machinery and land but not the cash to fund it as of yet



This idea is nothing new. I hope you got like $50k sitting around. 

The major problems will be getting permits to dig massive holes, or finding out if theres any power/sewage lines underground. Also whos gonna be buying the shipping containers? When someone who has no company buys a shipping container, or several, then they just disapear its kinda heaty, especially if they were already searching and there was nothing.

Whos gonna do all the work? Can you do it all yourselves or do you trust any companies enough to do it for you.

How are you gonna get power hooked up? Its not like you can call the local power comapany and tell them to run a main to your underground shipping containers.


Have you thought about how your going to hide the whole project while its under construction? People are gonna see you digging a big hole, and all these shipping containers everywhere. But then after like 6 months the hole is gone and all the containers are gone. 

It would only take 1 cop to fly by or even drive by to notice your little project and the whole thing would get busted.


That being said, if you ever could afford anything like this, I would order some of these bad boys.

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/shipping-containers-122-p.asp


----------



## ISmokePotBecauseItsCool (Feb 1, 2009)

Also depends where you live. I heard of someone doing this and getting busted because when it snowed the ground above the shipping containers was bare because of the heat


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 1, 2009)

BCTrippin makes an excellent point, how the hell are you gonna conceal all the machinery, containers, trenches and huge fucking holes in the ground for long enough to get the job done? For a big op your gonna need running water, a drain and a big ass power cable, not to mention the tunnel to access your secret garden/s. It would be possible in a location well away from any prying eyes, but when the piggys are already sniffing around trying to bust everyone in sight? Surely that's asking for trouble.
Don't get me wrong, it's a great idea, and something I'd do myself if I had the money and a VERY remote piece of land that isn't likely to be disturbed. Just keep in mind that you'll need plausible answers for ANY questions that might be asked, and your looking at a lot of jail time if your caught doing this shit.
If you've already considered and accounted for everything mentioned in this thread, make sure you show us some pics of the build as it gets going, I'd love to see how you're gonna keep this under wraps.


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 1, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> im gonna do somethin about it


Oh, I'm sorry. You actually plan on doing something about it. How dumb of me .... oh yeah that's right, so did everyone else.

But what makes you different from everyone else?



mulishadude said:


> i have access to the machinery and land but not the cash to fund it as of yet


How do you plan on funding this? Even one shipping container, all decked out would be 7K pounds, and that's from england. You'd need to find your own supplies. Shipping containers in the states would cost anywhere between 5-10K dollars each. So you want anywhere between one and ten of these. That's somewhere between 5-100K dollars, just for the containers. Then there are the ballasts, the reservoirs, the pumps, the carbon filters, the exhaust fans. Then paying for the water lines, and the power lines. Then masking the heat signature of them. Even if you had the machinery lying around to do it, you can't do all the wiring, plumbing, cutting of the containers yourself. 

I would expect to pay upwards of 50K just for the installation of all of this stuff. 

So you don't have 150K dollars lying around. Plan on having access to it soon?


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 1, 2009)

specialkayme said:


> So you don't have 150K dollars lying around. Plan on having access to it soon?


Oh he can just borrow that from a loan shark and pay it back when he harvests his first coupla crops. I think money's the least of the problems in this project!


----------



## farmboy89 (Feb 1, 2009)

[they raided that place more than four or five years ago i remember seein that same setup with a stone as an exit. they did get caught for stealing power.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 1, 2009)

well location would be pretty much everything, lets say u lived near the equator, and u were a farmer with tonnes of land and machinery.. most farmers have a backhoe, and lets say u had a way of getting a container... u could finish getting that hole dug and refilled in 3 days no prob... the only things ud really have to worry about is electricity.. but im sure if i were gunna do somethin this stealth id be usin solar pannels... anythings possible...


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

chronik4lyfe said:


> well location would be pretty much everything, lets say u lived near the equator, and u were a farmer with tonnes of land and machinery.. most farmers have a backhoe, and lets say u had a way of getting a container... u could finish getting that hole dug and refilled in 3 days no prob... the only things ud really have to worry about is electricity.. but im sure if i were gunna do somethin this stealth id be usin solar pannels... anythings possible...



It doesnt matter how fast you can dig a hole and bury a container....

You have to have *Access* to your underground container, This means your going to have to construct a tunnel out of steel or reinforced concrete to hold back all that weight. Either way it takes a lot longer that 3 days to wire, plumb, and build access to a container.

1 container for someone who has never done something like this would be an absolute MINIMUM of a 6-8 week project, and that would be with a 5 man crew working every day. Digging, plumbing, wiring, building all the concrete preforms. Then laying the concrete.


What are you gonna do when your little project is finished? Kill the all the crew that helped you build it and bury them too?

Your gonna get busted or robbed. 


If you could ever even afford to bury and set up a 1 shipping container, you should use that money and invest in something that isnt fucking retarded.

Lets say you had 15k. Use 5k as a down payment on a house, use 5k to buy a bunch of gear (lights, filters, pumps, AC, etc) and keep the last 5k to cover your expenses for the first 6 months or until you can push out a crop.


With an underground container your literally "stuck" in that situation. Its not like you can just empty out the container if your gonna get raided. Good luck trying to explain why you have a shipping container buried in your backyard.

Even if it had no weed in it Im sure they would find something to charge you with for burying it without any permits. And for running power to it without permission.


Definitely not a new idea, and definitely not the greatest idea. If anything you should spend money on a *Mobile *grow room. That way if you had to every time the cops get a warrant to search you can drive to a new address and wait for them to get a new search warrant.


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 1, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> If anything you should spend money on a *Mobile *grow room. That way if you had to every time the cops get a warrant to search you can drive to a new address and wait for them to get a new search warrant.


This intruiges me. When you say mobile grow room, are you meaning like a van or small truck, or a trailer or something? 
I think it's a fantastic idea, but I'm interested in the logistics of such a thing. Is this just a thought you had or have you figured out a way to make such a thing work?


----------



## Emerald Isles (Feb 1, 2009)

Check this out guy's,
here in the UK we've tried every method ever thought off to grow this crazy shi*T .... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/sussex/7320358.stm
and power issue was easily sorted with some generators


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 1, 2009)

have u ever seen a container grow in the news or posted on the internet??


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

Hairy Bob said:


> This intruiges me. When you say mobile grow room, are you meaning like a van or small truck, or a trailer or something?
> I think it's a fantastic idea, but I'm interested in the logistics of such a thing. Is this just a thought you had or have you figured out a way to make such a thing work?



Theres a million ways to make a mobile grow. The easiest would be with a truck that can haul shipping containers. That way you can drop/pick up your container anywhere. Have it set up so you just roll out the extension chords and plug it in, hook up a hose for water and your good to grow, Anywhere.

And shipping containers are solid so they wont get broken into as easily as a regular semi-truck trailer. Also your shipping container wont have to be registered/insured like a semi-trailer would.

It would be easy enough to make it work if you really wanted to, But I live in Canada so I just grow indoor, way less hassle.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

People do grow in shipping containers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIkuZSFPHpM


The Urban Grower is great. I met him at the AV factory out here once. If I ever get legal I might just bring him over to one of my grows.


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 1, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Theres a million ways to make a mobile grow. The easiest would be with a truck that can haul shipping containers. That way you can drop/pick up your container anywhere. Have it set up so you just roll out the extension chords and plug it in, hook up a hose for water and your good to grow, Anywhere.
> 
> And shipping containers are solid so they wont get broken into as easily as a regular semi-truck trailer. Also your shipping container wont have to be registered/insured like a semi-trailer would.
> 
> It would be easy enough to make it work if you really wanted to, But I live in Canada so I just grow indoor, way less hassle.


Thanks, guess if I'd thought about it a bit longer I could have figured it out for myself... Shipping containers sure are useful!


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 1, 2009)

Hairy Bob said:


> Oh he can just borrow that from a loan shark and pay it back when he harvests his first coupla crops. I think money's the least of the problems in this project!


Brilliant idea. Put your security on the line by growing MASSIVE amounts of pot on your land. Put your land on the line by using it to grow. Put your finances on the line by getting ready to be fined and penalized by the IRS, DEA, and housing departments (or the aussie equivilant) by growing illegally. On top of all that, just borrow 150K from a bad ass loan shark at 15% interest, so when you do something stupid and go to jail, you can have a mob thug waiting for you to kill you whenever you get out. If you are risking that much, I think putting your life on the line is even worse.



BCtrippin said:


> It doesnt matter how fast you can dig a hole and bury a container....
> 
> it takes a lot longer that 3 days to wire, plumb, and build access to a container.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

This is just a bad idea. If you don't have any experience in this stuff, or have a degree in civil engineering, or structural design, AND you don't have the money to pay someone else to do it, your going to end up burried in the hole you dug.

So get ready, you'll be digging a hole with the intentions of growing weed in it, and you'll end up digging your own grave .... literally.

Even if, hypothetically speaking, you actually were able to pull this off, the cops have been busting everyone left and right in your area, as you already described. The cops have so much of a control that supply is being squeezed. So how long do you think it will take the cops to find your op? I say how long because it is an inevitability. Even if you were able to bury a few containers and grow in them, how are you going to sell the weed? Plan on shipping it accross the country so local supply doesn't get disturbed enough not to tip off the cops? Then how are you going to mask your electricity intake? Solar pannels? Good luck with that. Costs another 50K of money you don't have, then how weird is it to have a field of solar panels that don't really go to any large house?

How are you planning to wash the funds? Are you willing to commit ALL of your time to growing? And on top of that won't your neighbors, the government, or the community be somewhat suspicious of the fact that you don't have a job, but are driving a new BMW to a big ass house?

Everyone wants to be a weed barron, few ever do it, and nearly all of them eventually get caught.

The tennessee pot cave even got busted. The reason was the stealing of electricity, but the three murders that were being investigated, and the weird activity in the area would have tipped them off eventually. 

Being caught for growing this amount of weed is inevitable. Your only chance is to grow as much as you can, as fast as you can, then get out before anyone is tipped off.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

specialkayme said:


> Everyone wants to be a weed barron, few ever do it, and nearly all of them eventually get caught.


This is the #2 Biggest amateur grower mistake, Don't try to be a weed baron. #1 mistake would be over watering. 

You will end up in jail or dead. Period. Unless you have as many people and lawyers backing you up as HA and the other major gangs you won't last 2 years.

Pretty much if your the guy whos gonna be doing the growing your gonna get fucked. The major operations that do last go through so many levels of people that its impossible to lay any real charges.

Basically if you want to make this work you need to find someone who you trust as much as you trust yourself, and you need to pay this person to go find another person who does not know you. Then you get this 3rd person to hire another person to run the operation. That way the person who is actually there couldn't even ID you if he wanted to.

Even then theres no guarantees that you wont get busted. Only the Best of the Best last in the commercial weed business. And the ones that do arent potheads, chances are they are University educated business men who just run the business side of things and keep themselves clean. 


Your better off investing your time and money into a legit business. Or move to a state or country that will allow you to grow legally as a caretaker, then just start finding MMJ patients who want free weed.


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 1, 2009)

Even the mastermind of the Tennessee Pot cave grow op, who lived in Florida, eventually got tied into it, and got busted himself.

From what I remember, he operated the grow up much like BCtrippin explained, and still got caught.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 1, 2009)

only a few people have been caught, now think of how big the world is or even north america, i can guarantee there are alot more out there


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 1, 2009)

You can buy used 40' containers for less than 2,000usd

http://cgi.ebay.com/STORAGE-CONTAINERS-USED-40-SHIPPING-CONTAINER_W0QQitemZ300287128905QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item300287128905&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 1, 2009)

ok i have my machinery tickets for a front end loader and a excavator my old boss is cool as lives down the road from me and smokes and has a front end loader that quote "i can use anytime so longs as i pay for the diesel" and also one of my fathers friends owns an excavator we have had the excavator at my property before to make freestyle jumps as i ride moto anyways my parents are in a second hand and new furniture business that imports furniture from indonesia and what do u think the furniture comes in! SHIPPING CONTAINERS we can pick them up for $2000 australian dollarsso i can afford that easily and as for access to the thing i am a 2nd year apprentice boilermaker but never finished so i can make steel tunnels at first i think i would just have the one container and see how it all works i think i could have the container in the ground in one day covered over but not with access that would take another day i would say but this is all for one container im talking about atm my father already owns all the lights needed for an area that big all hps globes so all i need now is more of a secluded place imean theres fuck all ppl that live where i do but the towns full of cunts so yeah as for power generator would be the go my dad owns a 8 kva whish is plenty enuff power another thing is plumbing is one thing i have not thort about but im sure i will make up a design that works perfect as for the person who got busted because of the heat and the snow it doesnt snow where i live and i would have atleast 10 to 12 foot under ground it probably wont be a project that will be hapnin soon but when it does happe i will have a journal for sure thanks for everyones replys so far didnt expect so much feedback


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 1, 2009)

I just bought 36 600 watt MH&&HPS ballast, 36 Air cooled Reflectors,36 cordsets,36 HPS 600 watt bulbs,36 100' rolls of mylar. Total cost was 5600.00 for equipment, 600.00 for ocean freight, 237.00 tarriffs, and 250.00 for customs broker. Total cost=6687.00usd.

Meaning for the container and growing equipment=8437.00


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> ok i have my machinery tickets for a front end loader and a excavator my old boss is cool as lives down the road from me and smokes and has a front end loader that quote "i can use anytime so longs as i pay for the diesel" and also one of my fathers friends owns an excavator we have had the excavator at my property before to make freestyle jumps as i ride moto anyways my parents are in a second hand and new furniture business that imports furniture from indonesia and what do u think the furniture comes in! SHIPPING CONTAINERS we can pick them up for $2000 australian dollarsso i can afford that easily and as for access to the thing i am a 2nd year apprentice boilermaker but never finished so i can make steel tunnels at first i think i would just have the one container and see how it all works i think i could have the container in the ground in one day covered over but not with access that would take another day i would say but this is all for one container im talking about atm my father already owns all the lights needed for an area that big all hps globes so all i need now is more of a secluded place imean theres fuck all ppl that live where i do but the towns full of cunts so yeah as for power generator would be the go my dad owns a 8 kva whish is plenty enuff power another thing is plumbing is one thing i have not thort about but im sure i will make up a design that works perfect as for the person who got busted because of the heat and the snow it doesnt snow where i live and i would have atleast 10 to 12 foot under ground it probably wont be a project that will be hapnin soon but when it does happe i will have a journal for sure thanks for everyones replys so far didnt expect so much feedback



Well unfortunately if your talking about it online you already made your first mistake. If you were ever going to set up a long term grow like this, and I think underground is about as permanent of a setup as you can get, then you really dont want to be talking about it with anyone. I would literally not even tell my own friends or family about something like this. You cant be accountable for every person who knows at all times. If someone says something to the wrong person word can get around fast.


Where are you gonna put the generator? You cant put that underground.. You would need to bury a second container just for the generator, run pipes for air and exhaust. Or have a shed right over your grow, with your generator and intake and exhaust, which kinda ruins the whole "stealth" appeal.

10-12 feet underground is a death trap. Do you have any idea how many hundreds on tonnes of weight would be on that container 12 feet underground? You really wont want more then 4-5 feet of dirt on it. When it rains you dont want the thing to get crushed, or your tunnels.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 1, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> I just bought 36 600 watt MH&&HPS ballast, 36 Air cooled Reflectors,36 cordsets,36 HPS 600 watt bulbs,36 100' rolls of mylar. Total cost was 5600.00 for equipment, 600.00 for ocean freight, 237.00 tarriffs, and 250.00 for customs broker. Total cost=6687.00usd.
> 
> Meaning for the container and growing equipment=8437.00


nice... +rep


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 1, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> I just bought 36 600 watt MH&&HPS ballast, 36 Air cooled Reflectors,36 cordsets,36 HPS 600 watt bulbs,36 100' rolls of mylar. Total cost was 5600.00 for equipment, 600.00 for ocean freight, 237.00 tarriffs, and 250.00 for customs broker. Total cost=6687.00usd.
> 
> Meaning for the container and growing equipment=8437.00


Where did you order from? Thats fucking cheap.

He wouldnt need 36 lights tho.....and he would need fans, filters, building materials.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Feb 1, 2009)

wow, that's killer.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 1, 2009)

I ordered from a manufacturer in Japan. I bought some 9 samples from them a few months ago and I like their ballasts better than the Lumateks I was using. So I went with them. Thanks for the rep. I just picked up all the equipment on Friday from the freight forwarder and brought it to our warehouse. I'll take some more pics tomorrow when we start to open them


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 1, 2009)

i would just have the genertato inder a sheet metal lil roof for iti havent told anyone but you guys on here and the friend i was talkin to it about


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 1, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> I just bought 36 600 watt MH&&HPS ballast, 36 Air cooled Reflectors,36 cordsets,36 HPS 600 watt bulbs,36 100' rolls of mylar. Total cost was 5600.00 for equipment, 600.00 for ocean freight, 237.00 tarriffs, and 250.00 for customs broker. Total cost=6687.00usd.
> 
> Meaning for the container and growing equipment=8437.00


 nice work man hope it all works out


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 1, 2009)

I havent checked a wind map for australia and Im not sure on your financing but have you considered wind turbines? You could be off grid or on grid. Its alot cheaper than solar and if you plan on doing this you have to think about fuel cost for gen. I know that with your harvest you will be able to make up the fuel cost but still. Running a diesel, gas, natural gas, or propane gen all the time is major overhead that you'll have to consider especially when starting out. Unless you are financially secure and can make it a few months before harvest/incoming cash. Turbines is definetly an option. We thought of it and then looked at our wind map to see what our average wind speed is and big surprise I just happen to live in one of the worst places in the country for wind.


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 1, 2009)

Running a generator isn't cheap either


----------



## bigfreak (Feb 1, 2009)

dont know if this has been said but what about a few school buses i saw a guy on youtube use them for a bomb shelter.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> I havent checked a wind map for australia and Im not sure on your financing but have you considered wind turbines? You could be off grid or on grid. Its alot cheaper than solar and if you plan on doing this you have to think about fuel cost for gen. I know that with your harvest you will be able to make up the fuel cost but still. Running a diesel, gas, natural gas, or propane gen all the time is major overhead that you'll have to consider especially when starting out. Unless you are financially secure and can make it a few months before harvest/incoming cash. Turbines is definetly an option. We thought of it and then looked at our wind map to see what our average wind speed is and big surprise I just happen to live in one of the worst places in the country for wind.


 nice idea thanks for that i no u will probably think this is all coincedence and i seem to no alot of the right ppl but my dads friend is an engineer and has just been asked to perfect the design for a wind turbine as the company that built it first put it up for a test run and it got blown over lmao anyways he should be finished this project in the next year and im sure he could figure something out to get a few


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

bigfreak said:


> dont know if this has been said but what about a few school buses i saw a guy on youtube use them for a bomb shelter.


 i dont think this is plausable the windows would all have to be taken out they probably couldnt hold the pressure of the dirt


----------



## bikerj (Feb 2, 2009)

power is the way most get caught. You need a working wood shop or somthing to hide your electric usage, or a natural gas generator.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

bikerj said:


> power is the way most get caught. You need a working wood shop or somthing to hide your electric usage, or a natural gas generator.


 the above coments were a gvery good solution i thort


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 2, 2009)

So MD if your parents have shipping containers around why dont you just rig up a shipping container and leave it above ground? 

If you set it up right with carbon filters for exhaust no one would Ever question it being there. And if someone came around you could move it. I would imagine cops would need a warrant to open any containers. Just buy a lock and a bunch of cheap plastic seals and just say its a customers container so it cant be opened yet.

You would have way more options, you wouldnt be stuck in the ground. You wouldnt have to do all the work of burying the damn thing. And you can MOVE it at any time, you could even paint it and add fake numbers to change the appearance overnight.

Check out this clip, lots of Great tips for some of the basic requirements to do a shipping container grow. Insulation will be the most important thing. Sprayfoam and plywood like in the clip would be perfect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIkuZSFPHpM


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 2, 2009)

20 train carts in canada underground!! they had to use a truck to transport fuel for the generators lol!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL4qXjkppJc&feature=channel_page


i wish u safety!!


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 2, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> ok i have my machinery tickets for a front end loader and a excavator my old boss is cool as lives down the road from me and smokes and has a front end loader that quote "i can use anytime so longs as i pay for the diesel" and also one of my fathers friends owns an excavator we have had the excavator at my property before to make freestyle jumps as i ride moto anyways my parents are in a second hand and new furniture business that imports furniture from indonesia and what do u think the furniture comes in! SHIPPING CONTAINERS we can pick them up for $2000 australian dollarsso i can afford that easily and as for access to the thing i am a 2nd year apprentice boilermaker but never finished so i can make steel tunnels at first i think i would just have the one container and see how it all works i think i could have the container in the ground in one day covered over but not with access that would take another day i would say but this is all for one container im talking about atm my father already owns all the lights needed for an area that big all hps globes so all i need now is more of a secluded place imean theres fuck all ppl that live where i do but the towns full of cunts so yeah as for power generator would be the go my dad owns a 8 kva whish is plenty enuff power another thing is plumbing is one thing i have not thort about but im sure i will make up a design that works perfect as for the person who got busted because of the heat and the snow it doesnt snow where i live and i would have atleast 10 to 12 foot under ground it probably wont be a project that will be hapnin soon but when it does happe i will have a journal for sure thanks for everyones replys so far didnt expect so much feedback


Mind if I just point out rule #1 of growing? Tell *NOBODY!* So far you are talking about involving your dad, his friend and your boss, who might all be cool as fuck but if they have any clue what you're doing and the cops come sniffing round, they'll want fuck all to do with you. If they don't know what your up to, then what's the harm if the cops find out that you borrow their digging/earthmoving equipment, generator, shipping container/s that mysteriously disappeared?! 
In any case you sound to be in completely the wrong location, if you wanna do a big grow, set it up somewhere far, far away from an area that is crawling with piggies looking to score another bust.
BCTrippin's idea for a mobile container grow is a great one, I suggest you follow his advice 'cos he obviously knows his shit.
If you absolutely have to do it this way, try putting the container/s in the ground and put some innocent shit in there, pool table, dart boards, tvs n shit, then if it gets discovered you say it's just somewhere for you and your buddys to chill. If it's there for months and nobody notices it, then start kitting it out for growing.
My $0.02


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 2, 2009)

dont let the negativity in here stop you ......thats the reason they are not 'weed barons' .
i just hope you have the patience and brain power to do this properly , otherwise it will be a very quick ending .


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 2, 2009)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> dont let the negativity in here stop you ......thats the reason they are not 'weed barons' .
> i just hope you have the patience and brain power to do this properly , otherwise it will be a very quick ending .


We're just concerned about giving advice that could end up getting a fellow grower sent to jail. The prisons are full enough as it is.


----------



## newbie45 (Feb 2, 2009)

if i bought that house and found that i would cry


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 2, 2009)

Here are some that you guys wanted to see. Its (36) 600 watt MH&HPS ballasts,(36) HPS bulbs,(36) Air cooled reflectors,(36) cordsets, and (36) 100' rolls of mylar


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> So MD if your parents have shipping containers around why dont you just rig up a shipping container and leave it above ground?
> 
> If you set it up right with carbon filters for exhaust no one would Ever question it being there. And if someone came around you could move it. I would imagine cops would need a warrant to open any containers. Just buy a lock and a bunch of cheap plastic seals and just say its a customers container so it cant be opened yet.
> 
> ...


if you read the start of the thread they police are raiding! which means they earch everything and they come warrants it s not like we invite them to come have a look we cant have one above ground they would make you open regardless of whether "its a customers"


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 2, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> if you read the start of the thread they police are raiding! which means they earch everything and they come warrants it s not like we invite them to come have a look we cant have one above ground they would make you open regardless of whether "its a customers"



....So you think having it underground is a better option? What makes you so sure they wont find your underground container? When they bring in a drug dog and he starts going nuts at your shed what are you gonna say?

Also have you ever tried digging a hole the size of a shipping container? Your going to run into all kinds of problems just digging the hole.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

Hairy Bob said:


> We're just concerned about giving advice that could end up getting a fellow grower sent to jail. The prisons are full enough as it is.


and i thank you all again for the advice
any other discreet grow operations anyone no about?


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

ill just let everyone in on somethng if you own a female dog they are not allowed to bring search dogs to your property in which case i do have one and a male to theyre are very nice and big ha ha


----------



## greenleafhigh (Feb 2, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> ill just let everyone in on somethng if you own a female dog they are not allowed to bring search dogs to your property in which case i do have one and a male to theyre are very nice and big ha ha


Is that true about the female dog??


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 2, 2009)

greenleafhigh said:


> Is that true about the female dog??



Nope.

If you have a female dog they can just bring in another female dog. 

If you have a male dog that tries to jump the police dog your dog will probably end up with a bullet in its head. I would strongly advice to take your dogs elsewhere if you getting searched.


A friend of mine had a party once, he was holding the dog my the collar when the cops showed up because the dog was barking. No questions asked the cop walks up to the dog, takes out his gun and shoots it 2 times. It was a big dog, and it did survive, but still, its pretty ridiculous.

Don't think for a second that having dogs around will prevent them from using any search techniques.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

they have before so i dono i live in aus its diff over here


----------



## BRSkunk (Feb 3, 2009)

Cops aren't such toolbags. Well not all of them.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 3, 2009)

um yes they are all of them lol i dont care to argue with anyone nothin will change my mind cops suck fat cock


----------



## Hairy Bob (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it'd be going a bit far to say ALL cops are arseholes, it's just the vast majority. There will always be the odd one who actually wants to do some good in the world, but they usually have the misguided view that ALL drugs are bad. Except the ones the governments tax you on.


----------



## fernando12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just a question this thread for a while got on the topic of these grand grow ops being raided, and I was wondering if anyone else heard about the janitor who was busted for growing in the schools furnace room, below the school, very nice heat, and humidity, for growing the article said lol, google it you should be able to find it.


----------



## malbulja (Feb 3, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> It doesnt matter how fast you can dig a hole and bury a container....
> 
> You have to have *Access* to your underground container, This means your going to have to construct a tunnel out of steel or reinforced concrete to hold back all that weight. Either way it takes a lot longer that 3 days to wire, plumb, and build access to a container.


Guys I hate to disagree but this isn't so far fetched an idea, if you remove the shipping container part of it. Have you guys seen volume 2 of the SeeMoreBuds series? 

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4215999/%5BMarijuana%5DSeeMoreBuds.Vol.1-3.DVD.rips [thepiratebay link]

One of the growers profiled built out a sweet underground grow area which is accessible through a secret cutout in his bedroom floor. 

Keep in mind that in a matter of weeks the Vietnamese (Vietmim/Vietcong) guerrillas managed to dig massive, elaborate tunnel networks complete with hospitals, kitchens, quarters, etc, directly under the noses of the US Military (who were actively going out and looking for them!) and they did it all without any machinery. 

If you start in the crawl space below your house and dig, with a few trusted hands you can create a hidden growroom that is the ultimate stealth.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 3, 2009)

malbulja said:


> Guys I hate to disagree but this isn't so far fetched an idea, if you remove the shipping container part of it. Have you guys seen volume 2 of the SeeMoreBuds series?
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4215999/%5BMarijuana%5DSeeMoreBuds.Vol.1-3.DVD.rips [thepiratebay link]
> 
> ...


No one is saying it Can't be done. It's just not in any way worth the investment, time, or risk. Permanent grow rooms do not last. And you can't get much more permanent than underground.

The idea is not new, There have been hundreds of busted underground grow room.

The difference between this guy and the Vietcong is the Vietcong had plenty of disposable labour. Once the tunnel falls they just build a new one with new soldiers. When YOUR tunnel collapses you just dug your own grave...


How many underground grow rooms do you guys know of that HAVENT been busted? NONE, You know why? Because the people who have underground grows that don't get busted don't tell anyone, and they sure as hell dont go on the internet to tell people.


Look at it this way. If you need people online to help you design an underground grow room, ITS A HORRIBLE IDEA!!!!

You should know EVERYTHING you will need to build and run the grow room before you ever consider building something like this or you will end up wasting a lot of time and money and most likely be in jail in the first 6 months.


----------



## malbulja (Feb 3, 2009)

^ Agreed. I never said it was a good idea, just that it's not that far fetched and it can be done with limited labor and no machinery if one has the time, patience, and engineering skills. I would imagine the circumstances would have to justify undertaking such a task, such as living in a country where drug possession involves a death sentence.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 3, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Here are some that you guys wanted to see. Its (36) 600 watt MH&HPS ballasts,(36) HPS bulbs,(36) Air cooled reflectors,(36) cordsets, and (36) 100' rolls of mylar


 
what was the point of buying 36 100' rolls of mylar? obviously each light doesn't need 100 feet of mylar around it...


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> what was the point of buying 36 100' rolls of mylar? obviously each light doesn't need 100 feet of mylar around it...



Yeah no shit. Whats happening with these 36 lights??? Are they for retail or a massive fucking grow op?


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 4, 2009)

i already knew how to do it i was just discussing it with yous


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 4, 2009)

have you grown weed before?? how many grows under your belt??


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 4, 2009)

mulishadude said:


> i already knew how to do it i was just discussing it with yous



wait a second......Ricky?!?






hahahhaha, jk bro. This idea is totally trailer park boys tho.


----------



## fernando12 (Feb 4, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> wait a second......Ricky?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought, sound like some guys I know from the school who like to drink for a few days, and come up with some new fucking idea, I hate to laugh, I'm all for these extreme grow rooms, and sticking it too the man, but just go tell the cops ur idea, might as well be just as smart, and you wouldnt have to waste any start up cash.


----------



## licence2ki (Feb 4, 2009)

I was watching a documentary a few weeks ago 'The Union' they showed a busted grow op in alaska (i think).
There were 10 burried train carriages used to grow. i dunno how the hell they got busted. must have been the tanker left in the forrest from filling up the disel pumps! or like most grow op's... just told too many people!!!


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 4, 2009)

Where I bought them from they sold it all in package deals. No I dont really have any need for over a half a mile of mylar


----------



## mulishadude (Oct 15, 2010)

holy crap i have not been on here for so long i havent had the internet for ages and i know cos i havent been on here for so long you guys probably just thort i went away and my idea was never thort of again but no thats not true i just had not computer ha ha and BC that was actually quite funny about the ricky thing and i dont care about your guys negativity towards the idea and since i remember BC you were saying a lil bit back you dont know why i would even come on here and say anything about it just do it and its because i wanted to know if you guys had any more input into things as for the power issues and i think 2cindma's idea was the best with the wind turbines the place in live in has a decent amount of wind most of the time aswell as a few other things like as to how deep to go and stuff anyways sorry i left you all hanging im still supprised at the feedback on this i just had to read the whole thread again ha ha


----------

